# The Backwards Brain Bicycle



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

OK, but look how sensitive the reversed steering mechanism is to the slightest turn in any direction. If you wanted to give the riders more of a chance have the steering at a lower gear ration. Still, it would be tough to reverse one’s conditioning! On some computers, you can reverse the scrolling direction with the mouse and that’s a similar experience, but of course not quite as dramatic as the bike. Interesting video and lots of fun.


----------

